# FurMark-OpenGL benchmark now available!



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 3, 2008)

JeGX, the creator of the original Fur Rendering OpenGL benchmark, has released a new version of this popular app to include a validation process and automatic scoreboard update when run in "Contest Mode".

What is FurMark?

FurMark is a small OpenGL benchmark focused on fur rendering. The rendering algorithm is highly multipass (100 passes) and each pass (or layer) uses a GLSL (OpenGL Shading Language) vertex / pixel shader to make the hairs finer and finer. To increase the fur realism, two dynamic lights are used for self shadowing. The benchmark offers several options allowing the user to tweak the rendering: fullscreen / windowed mode, MSAA selection, window size, duration. The benchmark also includes a GPU Burner mode (stability test).












It is available for download @ ozone3d.net.

Hopefully we will have a mirror on TPU soon.

Let the games begin!





Source


----------



## largon (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome, now I have a good excuse to rev-up my G92GTS again...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2008)

errored out on mine


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 4, 2008)

awe that's horrible cdawall.. same thing here btw lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 4, 2008)

You guys who's app failed, could you shoot that info to JeGX @ jegx@ozone3d.net?

DOM & I had no such problems...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2008)

worked fine for me , altho the score on my secondary rig blows chunks....lol (509 @ 1024X768)


----------



## largon (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone getting a black screen _everytime_ after the run is complete? 
All I see is the mouse cursor after the run. This problem is not due to instability - I get my desktop back by hitting ctrl+alt+del and then esc.


----------



## warhammer (Mar 9, 2008)

largon said:


> Anyone getting a black screen _everytime_ after the run is complete?
> All I see is the mouse cursor after the run. This problem is not due to instability - I get my desktop back by hitting ctrl+alt+del and then esc.



I have the same problem


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 10, 2008)

I would like to personally thank all the TPU brothers who have posted scores @ ozone3D!

Way to make a presence! Keep up the great work!


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2008)

i did  but some times it wasnt vaild had to reinstall it to work


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 10, 2008)

I know, I saw your flury of submissions there!

Great scores, BTW!

Love your case, too! FFS, that thing must have it's own gravitational field...


----------



## mandelore (Mar 10, 2008)

cool, worked fine on my pc


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2008)

lol might try a higher oc I found you get more if the 3D clocks are set before you start it idk if it well work 4 you but I was getting 2fps min cuz of that


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 10, 2008)

By what means to you "jumpstart" you 3D Clocks?


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2008)

load them with atitool


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, if only it worked with my cards....*sigh*

At least Ray is working on a 38XX compliant ATT, so I'm happy!


----------

